# My current mischief



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So I thought I would post another poor quality video showing my girls. Jet Is all brown, Blanch Is all white with the hood, and Zelda is my old lady. The bag does not contain actual garbage, it has empty containers that go in for a deposit refund. And the blue bag has curbside containers in it. The girls love to haul everything out of the bags and toss them about. Jet made me eek when she grabbed my neck, ouch! Sharp fingers 
I have crates blocking access to the cabinets as I don't want them in where cleaning supplies are kept.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzE-Q2ikVHY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Adorable  jet looks like quite the handful!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Hehe I love how rats get so inquisitive when you're trying to record or take pictures  Very beautiful girls!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Too cute! Jet and my May-May are cut from the same cloth. Gotta zoom everywhere and see everything all at once.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Very nice video!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Jet looks just like my Thistle!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

How fun! I like seeing videos. I just recently learned how to upload them on to youtube!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks 
Zelda turns 4 years old in May. I have my fingers crossed. I have not needed to go to the Vet's in 6 months now. No health worries as of late. The video was a rarity because all 3 girls are not usually all together like that. One will be in one room while the other will be in the bathtub splashing around, while the 3 rd could be anywhere, lol. I thought I better record this unique event. ☺


----------

